# Roamio OTA Streaming w/o TiVo Stream?



## Agrajag (Sep 8, 2001)

So, is there ANY option out there to allow my 4-tuner OTA (with cablecard) to stream the recordings on it? I mainly just want to watch recordings on my chromebook, most often from my bedroom on the same network. Surprised this is even an issue. 

I see there's a TiVo Stream accessory that's discontinued and being sold at a nutty price online so I'd like to avoid that path.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Yes, you need to have a Stream to stream to mobile devices and online.tivo.com. The alternative is to download the shows with programs like PyTivo or KMTTG.


----------



## Agrajag (Sep 8, 2001)

ThAbtO said:


> Yes, you need to have a Stream to stream to mobile devices and online.tivo.com. The alternative is to download the shows with programs like PyTivo or KMTTG.


Thanks. I didn't realize there were software options. I already run a server for Plex on a dedicated box so that could be put to use for this too. Much appreciated.


----------

